# Apple Watch Rayure Boitier



## yanakagva (26 Avril 2015)

Hello à tous,

A peine déballée et utilisée une journée, l'Apple Watch Acier est déjà rayée !!

Des micros rayures en dessous de l'écran et au dessus. Je comprend pas j'ai fais évidement super super gaffe toute la journée. Sincèrement si elle se raye en une journée je n'ose pas imaginer dans quelques mois. Surtout pour l'acier qui est présenté comme Super Solide par Apple.

Bref.. Si ça continue, je la renvoie.

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=986135IMG5847.jpg


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Moi je n'ai rien du tout sur ma sport, étrange, c'était pas la au déballage?


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Avril 2015)

Les rayures ne sont t'elles pas justement une cause de refus de reprises par Apple ?

La Watch va t'elle avoir son "gate" avec le "scratchgate" ?


----------



## yanakagva (26 Avril 2015)

Non je pense pas que c'était la au déballage.

Et vraiment hier je n'ai rien fais de plus que faire des courses (...) et rester chez moi...


----------



## poulroudou (26 Avril 2015)

C'est "ouf" ça 

J'ai exactement la même, et pas une trace de rayure. Je ferai gaffe, mais en regardant la bête, il me semble qu'il faut y aller fort pour la marquer

On verra bien.


----------



## yanakagva (26 Avril 2015)

Je t'assure qu'apparemment il faut pas y aller fort ......


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> Je t'assure qu'apparemment il faut pas y aller fort ......


Bah logique c'est de l'acier poli, c'est un attrape rayure ça


----------



## t_manteau (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier sans avoir rien fait de particulier à part "vivre normalement" ! Un peu dégouté car à quoi ça sert de mettre un verre ultra-résistant si le boîtier qui l'entoure ne l'est pas


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Avril 2015)

Il faut qu'elle vive cette montre, ne vous offusquez pas pour quelques micro rayures...


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

t_manteau a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier sans avoir rien fait de particulier à part "vivre normalement" ! Un peu dégouté car à quoi ça sert de mettre un verre ultra-résistant si le boîtier qui l'entoure ne l'est pas


Vivre normalement c'est à dire? Tu te souviens quand tu l'as cogné? C'était fort?


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2015)

Le boitier n'est pas en diamant, donc inévitablement il y a aura des rayures et ne sera pas couvert par Apple. Les montres normales, voire celles en Titanium, ont toutes des rayures du à un usage normal.


----------



## Arktinen (26 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il faut qu'elle vive cette montre, ne vous offusquez pas pour quelques micro rayures...



Au contraire, je pense qu'il faut s'en offusquer, quand tu achète un objet de luxe et que ce dernier ne correspond pas à certains "standard" alors il faut s'en offusquer, après c'est le cas d'autres montres en effet, ce n'est pas nouveau et Apple ne sera pas le premier ni le dernier à voir des rayures sur ces boîtiers.

Pour ceux qui ont des rayures, il y a des astuces pour les enlever, tout dépend du matériaux utilisés et de son traitement mais normalement c'est possible, une petite recherche sur Google devrait vous aider.

Bon courage.


----------



## Toram (26 Avril 2015)

Les gars, la on parle d'une montre. Regarder n'importe qu'elle montre dans votre entourage... Toutes ont des rayures d'utilisation ! Là on ne parle pas d'un iPhone, d'un mac ou d'un iPad. La montre est exposer à beaucoup de risque. ça n’enlève pas le fait justement qu'elle soit plus résistante justement qu'un iPhone.


----------



## Ardienn (26 Avril 2015)

Suivant quelques forums horlogers depuis pas mal de temps, la question des rayures n'est pas nouvelle sur les tocantes.

2 écoles :
ceux qui acceptent que la montre vive et considèrent que les (micros) rayures font partie du charme et de l'histoire de la montre.

Les autres, qui ne la sortent qu'en de rares occasions et qui la laissent la plupart du temps au coffre.

Vous ne pourrez pas échapper aux rayures si vous la portez.


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Ça sert à rien d'acheter quelque chose si c'est pour jamais mettre non?


----------



## t_manteau (26 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Vivre normalement c'est à dire? Tu te souviens quand tu l'as cogné? C'était fort?


Je pense que c'est arrivé en cherchant un truc qui avait glissé au niveau de la portière de la voiture. Mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'un choc direct


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Avril 2015)

Le frottement des tissus des chemises et/ou des pulls sont autant de raisons de laisser des micro rayures.
Comme pour les voitures il faudrait un fil de discussion sur le "detailing de la Watch"


----------



## koichi (26 Avril 2015)

Moi aussi, j'ai quelques micro-rayures.
Pour info j'ai un bracelet milanais, je me demandais si ça ne venait pas de lui...
Vous avez quel bracelet ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Avril 2015)

C'est du 316L, un acier inoxydable à basse résistance mécanique... Donc normal que ça marque... Pour de meilleures résistances il aurais fallut un inox dur genre 17-4 PH ou un duplex... Mais ça n'aurait pas coûté le même prix... De plus ce type d'inox martensitique dur est magnétique, ça aurait complexifier fortement les connexions...

C'est une montre, elle va vivre avec le temps... C'est aussi ce qui fera son charme...


----------



## t_manteau (26 Avril 2015)

koichi a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ai quelques micro-rayures.
> Pour info j'ai un bracelet milanais, je me demandais si ça ne venait pas de lui...
> Vous avez quel bracelet ?


Sport noir


----------



## poulroudou (26 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est une montre, elle va vivre avec le temps... C'est aussi ce qui fera son charme...



+1

Parfois on peut se cogner fortement sans s'en rendre compte. Ca nous est tous arrivé une fois de nous blesser(éraflure, coupure), de saigner, et de ne pas se rappeler comment on s'est fait ça


----------



## koichi (26 Avril 2015)

Je me demande, si vraiment les rayures devenaient dérangeantes, ne serait-il pas possible de la faire polir chez un bijoutier ?
Peut-être un nouveau filon à suivre : des boutiques spécialisées dans le polissage d'Apple Watch


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Les rayures ne sont t'elles pas justement une cause de refus de reprises par Apple ?
> 
> La Watch va t'elle avoir son "gate" avec le "scratchgate" ?


Ça a déjà existé pour l'iPhone 5 noir... 

Sinon j'ai un peu cogné ma Sport dans l'angle d'une cloison chez moi hier, en rasant les murs... Mais c'est l'écran qui a pris et il n'a absolument aucune marque. Il a encaissé le choc sans broncher. Que ce soit le bracelet blanc ou le boîtier alu, elle n'a absolument pas bougé depuis vendredi aprem.


----------



## niroz (26 Avril 2015)




----------



## jackpote (26 Avril 2015)

Lol j'allais la poster la vidéo et tu m'as devancé !! 

C'est hallucinant comme ça marche bien !

Voilà ce que je viens de lire : 

http://blog.chic-time.com/comment-enlever-les-rayures-de-ma-montre/

Et du coup faudrai tester avec ça : 

http://www.bricopolir.com/A-805-belgom-alu-250-ml.aspx


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

Aahhhh là là cette façon de parler des américains... [emoji57] Ils ont l'art de la mise en scène y a pô à dire...


----------



## t_manteau (26 Avril 2015)

Merci pour les liens, je ferai ça quand il y en aura plus !


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Je suis même sur que ça va raller quand l'écran en saphir cassera, parce que rien n'est incassable et rien n'est inrayable.


----------



## canna03 (26 Avril 2015)

Je crois que l'ecran saphir est juste résitant aux rayures ,pas incassable .


----------



## valerie33 (27 Avril 2015)

Que pensez vous des coques de protections de l'Apple Watch?


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Que pensez vous des coques de protections de l'Apple Watch?


Je me demande pourquoi Rolex n'y a pas pensé ! 
Sinon, c'est comme rouler avec une Ferrari bâchée.


----------



## valerie33 (27 Avril 2015)

Suis d'accord, mais ne comparons pas ce qui n'est pas comparable..  ;-)


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2015)

Bin, pour que l'Apple Watch ne s'abime pas, il faudrait la ranger dans sa poche, juste à côté de l'iPhone, le tout dans une coque commune iPhone+Apple Watch, ou laisser sa main bien enfoncée  dans sa poche jusqu'au dessus du poignet.


----------



## okeeb (27 Avril 2015)

C'est une, montre, un objet de tous les jours qui va accompagner son propriétaire dans tous ses déplacements. Il est illusoire d'imaginer la conserver dans son état d'origine, ce serait même paradoxal ; les objets vieillissent comme toute chose, et aucun n'est conçu pour vivre éternellement. Une Rolex ou une Bulgari se rayent aussi un jour ou l'autre, et cela n'a rien de surprenant. 
Et le prix n'y peut rien... Le problème, c'est que l'objet venant d'Apple, tout le monde l'encense, à tort ou à raison, mais une fois acquis, plus personne n'accepte ses "defauts" (qui n'en sont pas toujours...). 

Okeeb.


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

possible aussi le faite de la pose le soir au coucher style plant travaille en carrelage je viens vérifier la mienne  ras


----------



## Mimil5 (27 Avril 2015)

des porteurs de la version sport ont eu des rayures aussi ?
car je ne sais pas qu'elle version prendre j'ai toujours eu peur que la version sport soit plus fragile mais vu les derniers retour je vais peux être partir sur une sport...


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

effectivement pour instant pas retour sur les sport


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2015)

Non, et puis elle est plus belle la sport aussi


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

après j’ai un doute sur le sport finition gris mauvais souvenir sur les iphone 5s


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2015)

did54 a dit:


> après j’ai un doute sur le sport finition gris mauvais souvenir sur les iphone 5s


Les 2 sont grises... Donc dit plutôt gris sidéral ou argent 
Mais c'était surtout l'iPhone 5 avec son noir qui n'etait pas résistant (et qui était moche aussi je trouve)


----------



## did54 (27 Avril 2015)

effectivement gris sidéral  iphone 5 une catastrophe sens protection


----------



## Vanton (27 Avril 2015)

L'iPhone 5 il était gris ardoise... Et comme pour des millions d'iPod de couleur, oui le revêtement était fragile... Le gris sidéral l'est aussi. Mes parents ont un iPad Air gris sidéral et il a  perdu sa couleur par endroits, là où il frotte. 

De ce point de vue la watch gris sidéral est certainement plus fragile que la argent.


----------



## okeeb (27 Avril 2015)

Tiens, pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas déjà vu et que ça pourrait intéresser :





Okeeb.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Avril 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Tiens, pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas déjà vu et que ça pourrait intéresser :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super interressante cette vidéo, merci pour l'info!


----------



## okeeb (27 Avril 2015)

Cadeau ! 

Okeeb.


----------



## koichi (27 Avril 2015)

Je viens de commander des lingettes Cape Cod Polish (7€), histoire de voir ce que donne ce produit sur l'Apple Watch (et les bagues en or).


----------



## jackpote (27 Avril 2015)

T'aurai un lien de ton produit commander ?


----------



## koichi (27 Avril 2015)

Voir sur eBay, il y a d'autres annonces du même type :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Cape-cod-Pol...66?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item3a9631d826

Le site du fabricant :
http://www.capecodpolish.com


----------



## Toram (27 Avril 2015)

J'ai pas une seule rayure sur la sport gris sidéral.


----------



## canna03 (27 Avril 2015)

pas de rayures sur une watch inox ,mais j'ai l'habitude de porter une montre et je l'enlève toujours quand il y a un risque!


----------



## jackpote (27 Avril 2015)

A mon avis les premier petit coup sur la sport gris sidéral vont faire très mal ...


----------



## jackpote (27 Avril 2015)

koichi a dit:


> Voir sur eBay, il y a d'autres annonces du même type :
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Cape-cod-Pol...66?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item3a9631d826
> 
> Le site du fabricant :
> http://www.capecodpolish.com


Ok merci j'attends ton retour avec impatience !

Voilà une vidéo ou il test cette lingette :


----------



## AirBrice (28 Avril 2015)

pour ma part , watch sport , j 'ai préféré prendre la version silver Alu car j'avais peur que sur le boitier gris sidéral le premier coup se voit direct . ma déception reste au niveau de l'écran . déjà 2 microrayures alors que j'ai pas eu de contact avec une surface hard ....


----------



## koichi (28 Avril 2015)

Le résultat obtenu avec le cape cod est assez bluffant,d'après la video.
Il n'enlèvera pas les rayures les plus profondes, mais sur les micro rayures ça a l'air efficace.
Quand j'aurais reçu ma commande. J'essaierais d'abord sur les fixations du bracelets qui sont en acier inoxydable, histoire de voir comment ça se passe, sans trop prendre de risque.


----------



## koichi (2 Mai 2015)

Je viens de recevoir mes lingettes de cape cod.
Ça marche assez bien, les micro-rayures ont disparu très rapidement, à peine 2/3 minutes à frotter.
J'ai une autre rayure plus profonde que les autres, j'ai frotté 5min ca l'a bien atténué, il ne reste plus qu'une petite marque.
A mon avis, ce n'est pas utile de le faire dès qu'on voit une rayure, mieux vaut attendre que ca deviennent vraiment gênant.
Concernant le produit, les lingettes sont très grasse, du coup pour nettoyer après application j'ai essuyé avec des mouchoirs.
J'en ai utilise 2cm2, donc le pâque de 2 lingettes va me faire longtemps.

*Attention par contre à ne pas utiliser sur de l'or blanc, paraît-il qu'il jaunit.
Et ne pas utiliser sur des surfaces sablées ou plaquées or/argent.*


----------



## jackpote (2 Mai 2015)

Merci pour ton retour !


----------



## joeGuillian (3 Mai 2015)

Sinon, vu ce produit

http://www.norauto.fr/produit/ouator-metal-polish-75-g_171513.html

Et le produit de la personne qui fait la démo pour enlever les rayures (quelques pages en amont): http://www.amazon.fr/MOTHERS-MAG-AL...8&qid=1430645562&sr=8-3&keywords=metal+polish ... Mais les frais de livraisons sont élevés.


----------



## valerie33 (5 Mai 2015)

Hello, pour ma part, 38 sport bleu.. 12 jours, impeccable !! Pas de griffes!


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Le danger concerne surtout l'inox poli des versions classiques


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mai 2015)

Arktinen a dit:


> Au contraire, je pense qu'il faut s'en offusquer, quand tu achète *un objet de luxe* et que ce dernier ne correspond pas à certains "standard" alors il faut s'en offusquer, après c'est le cas d'autres montres en effet, ce n'est pas nouveau et Apple ne sera pas le premier ni le dernier à voir des rayures sur ces boîtiers.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont des rayures, il y a des astuces pour les enlever, tout dépend du matériaux utilisés et de son traitement mais normalement c'est possible, une petite recherche sur Google devrait vous aider.
> 
> Bon courage.



Salut à tous et toutes ! 

Petit retour sur le site après quelques temps de pause, spécialement pour cet Apple Watch. Après d'intenses moments de réflexions de plus de 15 jours (si si) j'ai commandé ce midi une Watch 42mm avec bracelet en cuir noir (magnétique)… 
Maintenant, j'ai dépensé 800€, mais je ne peux pas concevoir qu'on dise que ça soit un produit "de luxe", c'est un produit extrêmement "premium", mais quand je compare ça à mon OP DayDate je me dis que non, c'est pas un objet de luxe. Et les rayures, par contre, je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que c'est anormal que ça arrive si vite (que ça arrive, ça c'est normal, mais aussi vite…).


----------



## Yzelig (25 Mai 2015)

En attendant les premiers retours des possesseurs de bracelets à maillons : argenté ou noir sidéral sur le forum concernant le comportement du bracelet face aux rayures, je créer ce topique pour en débattre.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (25 Mai 2015)

pas glop !


----------



## Yzelig (25 Mai 2015)

A voir....


----------



## ScapO (25 Mai 2015)

Slt,

un peu normal que le bracelet subisse des rayures , non ?


----------



## joeGuillian (25 Mai 2015)

Pour avoir possédé pas mal de montres en acier (de simples Casio, Swatch ou des modèles un plus onéreux comme des montres Tissot) les bracelets et les cadrans se sont tous rayés à l'usage (souvent rapidement) et cela même en faisant attention... Je pense que c'est inhérent à ce matériel.


----------



## LucasMac (25 Mai 2015)

Un bracelet à maillons en acier ça se raye oui... Rien de nouveau là dedans.

Apres dans la vidéo 01net explique que c'est inacceptable pour le prix du bracelet... Sauf que le prix du bracelet n'est pas justifié par un caractère non-rayable mais par divers innovations : ouverture papillons ultra-fine, mécanisme permettant d'ajouter ou supprimer facilement des maillons etc..

Pour ma part tous mes bracelet à maillons se sont toujours rayés quelque soit la marque et le matériaux (acier ou titane). Le seul bracelet à maillons que j'ai qui ne s'est jamais rayé c'est celui d'une montre tout en céramique noire.


----------



## Yzelig (25 Mai 2015)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> un peu normal que le bracelet subisse des rayures , non ?



Qu'il subisse des rayures oui, c'est normal !
 Apres qu'il y résiste un minimum, au vu du tarif, je pense que ça devrais être aussi normal !


----------



## ScapO (25 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Qu'il subisse des rayures oui, c'est normal !
> Apres qu'il y résiste un minimum, au vu du tarif, je pense que ça devrais être aussi normal !



donc à croire comme le dit plus haut LucasMac que la qualité n'est pas à la hauteur du tarif demandé...


----------



## LucasMac (25 Mai 2015)

ScapO a dit:


> donc à croire comme le dit plus haut LucasMac que la qualité n'est pas à la hauteur du tarif demandé...



Ce que je disais c'est que ce n'est pas qu'il se raye ou non qui justifie le prix de ce bracelet mais plutôt les innovations qu'il met en œuvre (maillons facilement détachable, ouverture papillon ultra-fine...). Je ne dis pas que la qualité n'est pas à la hauteur du tarif, au contraire...


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Mai 2015)

On a l'impression que tout le monde découvre ce qu'est une montre en inox... Comme le dis Lucas, ce sont les mécanismes et leur finesse qui justifient le prix du bracelet. Si vous voulez éviter les rayures, il y a la version Noir Sidéral avec traitement DLC


----------



## adixya (25 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> On a l'impression que tout le monde découvre ce qu'est une montre en inox... Comme le dis Lucas, ce sont les mécanismes et leur finesse qui justifient le prix du bracelet. Si vous voulez éviter les rayures, il y a la version Noir Sidéral avec traitement DLC



Le bracelet est traité avec revêtement DLC aussi ?


----------



## ScapO (25 Mai 2015)

@Lucas , 
excuses moi mais il m'avait semblé comprendre le contraire dans ton précédent post dans la mesure où le bracelet en lui même ne rend pas "hommage" aux innovations que tu cites.Autant pour moi.Désolé...


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Mai 2015)

Oui le bracelet de la Space Black est aussi traité DLC.


----------



## fousfous (25 Mai 2015)

Vous rallez aussi quand votre Bugatti a 1 million se raye d'un coup de clé? C'est inadmissible qu'elle ne resisté pas a des coups de clé à se prix!
Tout ça pour dire que vous pouvez mettre autant d'argent que vous voulez mais un matériau à ses limites dans tout les cas.


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons en plus de la beaute de la version maillon acier noir sideral, que ce modele prenne moins ou pas du tout les rayures [emoji6]


----------



## david_68120 (25 Mai 2015)

tout dépend de la qualité de l'acier 

oui tu as raison un montre ça vie ça se raye MAIS 

le bracelet de mon oméga speedmaster à plus de 5 ans et est en meilleur état que celui à maillon de l'apple watch après 2 semaines

et le comble c'est qu'apple vend son bracelet à un tarif plus élevé :/ 
le bracelet de ma speed coute 450€ pour une montre à 4100€
j'ai acheté un bracelet en alligator avec boucle déployante le tout de chez oméga pour 350 euros 

bref 

je suis prêt à y mettre le prix mais à condition que la qualité y soit ce qui n'a clairement pas l'air d'être le cas. 

je verrai si il en est de même avec mon bracelet milanais


----------



## joeGuillian (25 Mai 2015)

+1


fousfous a dit:


> Vous rallez aussi quand votre Bugatti a 1 million se raye d'un coup de clé? C'est inadmissible qu'elle ne resisté pas a des coups de clé à se prix!
> Tout ça pour dire que vous pouvez mettre autant d'argent que vous voulez mais un matériau à ses limites dans tout les cas.


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Mai 2015)

david_68120 a dit:


> tout dépend de la qualité de l'acier
> 
> oui tu as raison un montre ça vie ça se raye MAIS
> 
> ...


Sauf que celle sur la photo a été clairement maltraitée. Je suis persuadé que si tu avais eu le bracelet à maillons Apple à la place de celui de ta SpeedMaster, il serait dans le même état. C'est avant tout une question de soin.


----------



## david_68120 (25 Mai 2015)

peut être en tout cas ce bracelet ne m'intéresse pas rien que pour le prix

mais je vous ferai un retour sur le milanais 

néanmoins la qualité de l'acier semble en retrait sur ces produits à voir à l'usure 

par contre je ne porte que des montres avec du saphir et je peux vous dire que ça c'est le top du top


----------



## Arkhnot (25 Mai 2015)

Transposons le problème avec un autre sujet:
"J'ai acheté une voiture neuve et même pas une semaine après, j'ai frotté un mur dans une manœuvre. Elle est toute rayée. Je trouve inadmissible de la part d'un constructeur automobile de vendre des voitures à 30.000€ qui se rayent aussi facilement."
Ça paraît stupide comme plainte, non?
Et bien je trouve que c'est aussi le cas avec ce problème de rayures sur les boîtiers, les bracelets. Tout comme ça l'est lorsque certains se plaignent de casser l'écran de leur AW après l'avoir faite tomber.
Depuis la sortie de cette montre, les gens se plaignent de tout et n'importe quoi et comme toujours les journalistes surfent sur cette vague.
Bref, encore un faux problème...


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Mai 2015)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, il ne faut pas confondre mauvaise qualité et mauvais traitement de la part de l'utilisateur.


----------



## fousfous (25 Mai 2015)

C'est pour ça que moi j'ai un tank, c'est moche, c'est gros, ça fait du bruit, ça consomme, mais au moins je vais pas l'abimer.
Oh, un missile anti-char


----------



## Yzelig (26 Mai 2015)

Arkhnot a dit:


> Transposons le problème avec un autre sujet:
> "J'ai acheté une voiture neuve et même pas une semaine après, j'ai frotté un mur dans une manœuvre. Elle est toute rayée. Je trouve inadmissible de la part d'un constructeur automobile de vendre des voitures à 30.000€ qui se rayent aussi facilement."
> Ça paraît stupide comme plainte, non?
> Et bien je trouve que c'est aussi le cas avec ce problème de rayures sur les boîtiers, les bracelets. Tout comme ça l'est lorsque certains se plaignent de casser l'écran de leur AW après l'avoir faite tomber.
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse Arkhnot Mais je trouve le parallèle un peu lointain...

Transposons le problème avec un autre sujet: cas réel
J'ai acheté un frigo américain l'été dernier. Il coûtait déjà relativement chère et le même modele existait, pour 500€ de plus, avec une meilleure finition inox pro.
Je peux pas affirmer que la finition supérieure est mieux mais la finition inox que j'ai se raye très facilement... Je ne parle pas de passer des clés dessus, je parle de le nettoyer avec une éponge sans appuyer et essuyer avec un chiffon microfibre !
J'en ai presque peur quand je doit nettoyer des traces de doigts...
Avec le recule, je me demande si je n'aurai pas du lâcher les 500€...

Bref, tout ça pour dire que les métaux (ou qualité de métaux) ne sont pas tous équivalent face aux rayures (légère)


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Mouais... C'est quand même une histoire d'équilibre. 

Une voiture n'est pas conçue pour se frotter aux choses... 

Par contre une montre on l'a toujours sur soi et il est vain d'imaginer qu'elle ne frottera pas et qu'elle me percutera pas des trucs. Elle vit avec nous. 

Du coup je trouve quand même inquiétant qu'elle soit aussi sensible aux bobos. Je ne rêve pas d'une montre indestructible, mais le fait qu'elle ne puisse pas supporter l'usure du quotidien et qu'en 15j elle soit flinguée c'est quand même pas top...


----------



## Yzelig (26 Mai 2015)

Ce qui me fait réfléchir aussi, c'est que le test n'a pas été réalisé par un bourin comme on en vois parfois sur YouTube mais par un journaliste spécialisé high-tech. Je ne pense pas ( enfin j'espère ) qu'ils font n'importe quoi avec du matériel de test...

Avez vous entendu le probleme ailleur ? Sur le modele DLC ?


----------



## KevX94 (26 Mai 2015)

J'ai vu un témoignage d'un américain qui a une Apple Watch a maillon noir sideral et apres 5 jours d'utilisation il n'avait pas une seul rayure alors que d'apres lui il est tres maladroit et n'a rien epargne a sa montre... Donc le revetement DLC Diamond Like Carbon, serait efficace contre les rayures [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (26 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mouais... C'est quand même une histoire d'équilibre.
> 
> Une voiture n'est pas conçue pour se frotter aux choses...


Bah un peu quand même, pourquoi tu crois qu'il y a les crash test? ^^


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Les crash test c'est pas pour les frottements, c'est pour les énormes chocs... [emoji57] Et ça en effet c'est prévu.

Mais un bon conducteur n'est pas censé passer son temps à se frotter aux murs et aux autres voitures... L'idée c'est quand même d'éviter d'abîmer ce qui appartient à d'autres personnes... [emoji57]

Par contre la montre elle est sur nous et subit donc les mêmes accidents que nous. On peut pas lui demander de ne jamais marquer quand on la chahute, tout comme notre peau marque quand on se vautre. Mais notre peau est capable d'encaisser un minimum de choses sans broncher. Alors que la montre avec ce bracelet visiblement non... Et c'est quand même ennuyeux.


----------



## canna03 (26 Mai 2015)

Je me demande quand même si ces journalistes sont très soigneux :ils ont montré des coques apple en cuir d'iphone complètement abimées et très sales au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation :la mienne est sur mon iphone 6 depuis l'achat :elle n'est pas du tout dans un triste état ! Quand aux rayures ,j'ai acheté les lingettes cape cod sur ebay pour l'inox de ma watch :sur les videos cela marche ,pour l'instant je n'en ai pas eu besoin .Cela pourrait être utile pour les bracelets .


----------



## Yzelig (26 Mai 2015)

En dehors de Fabeme, quelqu'un d'autre sur le forum a reçu une watch avec maillons ?


----------



## joeGuillian (26 Mai 2015)

Assez de ton avis pour les coques... J'ai une coque Apple en silicone pour laquelle je ne fait pas particulièrement attention car c'est une coque de protection et bien après des semaines d'usage elle est encore comme neuve contrairement à ce que j'avais lu (dégradation & traces d'usure très rapides, etc. d'après les tests de différents sites orientés Apple).




canna03 a dit:


> Je me demande quand même si ces journalistes sont très soigneux :ils ont montré des coques apple en cuir d'iphone complètement abimées et très sales au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation :la mienne est sur mon iphone 6 depuis l'achat :elle n'est pas du tout dans un triste état ! Quand aux rayures ,j'ai acheté les lingettes cape cod sur ebay pour l'inox de ma watch :sur les videos cela marche ,pour l'instant je n'en ai pas eu besoin .Cela pourrait être utile pour les bracelets .


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

C'est surtout celles en cuir qui ont mauvaise réputation... 

Et les bumpers de l'iPhone 4/4S n'étaient pas géniaux... 

Mais on a eu peu de retours négatifs sur les coques d'iPhone 5C.


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> En dehors de Fabeme, quelqu'un d'autre sur le forum a reçu une watch avec maillons ?


Oui j'ai reçu la mienne, mais maillons noir aussi.


----------



## Yzelig (30 Mai 2015)

Avez vous vu un article similaire sur la toile ? 

Quelqu'un l'a reçu (la SS)


----------



## jacghit (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui j'ai reçu la mienne, mais maillons noir aussi.


Moi, toujours rien reçu (AW 42mm noir sidéral avec maillons noirs commandée le 10:04 à 9H05). Je reste avec l'information : Livraison : Juin. Dois-je m'inquiéter ou nous sommes encore nombreux dans ce cas. Peut-on (doit-on) contacter Apple pour essayer de faire avancer les choses ? Merci de vos réponses car je trouve le temps long et je suis au bord de la dépression


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

jacghit a dit:


> Moi, toujours rien reçu (AW 42mm noir sidéral avec maillons noirs commandée le 10:04 à 9H05). Je reste avec l'information : Livraison : Juin. Dois-je m'inquiéter ou nous sommes encore nombreux dans ce cas. Peut-on (doit-on) contacter Apple pour essayer de faire avancer les choses ? Merci de vos réponses car je trouve le temps long et je suis au bord de la dépression



Je pense qu'effectivement, si tu appelles ils vont se rendre compte que la chaîne est arrêtée et qu'il faut juste réveiller les mec qui dorment au pied de la machine...

Franchement, crois tu vraiment qu'apple ne fais pas son Max pour te livrer et te prendre tes sous? La livraison est prévue en juin, ils ne sont donc pas en retard, même si c'est dur pour toi (j'ai été dans ton cas), laisse Apple travailler...


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

Bon, je posterai demain ou lundi des photos mais pour l'instant mes maillons noirs ne semblent pas vouloir se rayer. C'est amusant, parfois il y a une rayure, mais c'est en fait un reste du matériaux qui s'est frotté contre. Un petit coup de chiffon et ça part. 

Je crains un peu les chocs mais on verra bien. C'est fait pour vivre. Bon, après je suis assez soigneux, je ne supporte pas les rayures sur mes ordis, mais ça ne m'a pas empêché de laisser tomber 2 fois mon iPhone 6 et de l'équiper de 4 coups aux coins... 

Pour les analogies sur les voitures, moi j'ai pas de Buggati, j'ai une Twingo, et je supporterai mal qu'elle ne s'abime en usage courant (une petit gravier envoyé depuis la route, ou je ne sais). Je considère que c'est pareil pour la Watch, elle doit avoir un minimum de résistance pour ne pas céder trop vite. Après, le 316L a ses propriétés... Mais l'on peut critiquer Apple pour ce choix et ce prix pratiqué.


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Merci Fabeme pour ton retour sur ta sublime Watch et hâte de voir les photos prevois un bon zoom et eclairage [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (30 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Pour les analogies sur les voitures, moi j'ai pas de Buggati, j'ai une Twingo, et je supporterai mal qu'elle ne s'abime en usage courant (une petit gravier envoyé depuis la route, ou je ne sais). Je considère que c'est pareil pour la Watch, elle doit avoir un minimum de résistance pour ne pas céder trop vite. Après, le 316L a ses propriétés... Mais l'on peut critiquer Apple pour ce choix et ce prix pratiqué.


Je t'assure les gravillons ça fait mal a la peinture, et c'est bien normal vu la force à laquelle ça percute la voiture.
Si Apple sort une voiture y en a qui vont découvrir ce que c'est une voiture... (Oh mais elle peut se salir, le filtre à air est bouché...)


----------



## Fabeme (31 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Je t'assure les gravillons ça fait mal a la peinture, et c'est bien normal vu la force à laquelle ça percute la voiture.
> Si Apple sort une voiture y en a qui vont découvrir ce que c'est une voiture... (Oh mais elle peut se salir, le filtre à air est bouché...)



Et pourtant ma voiture n'est pas pleine de coups ou de rayure dans ces cas là. Pourquoi ? Parce que la peinture est adaptée à l'usage.

Après pour l'instant à la fois dans le cas de la 38 Inox bracelet blanc de ma femme et ma 42 Inox noir à maillon, je n'ai rien à dire. Au niveau des matériaux c'est à la hauteur.  Mais j'espère ne pas voir des rayures apparaître trop tôt. (Il y en aura, c'est normal)


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Et pourtant ma voiture n'est pas pleine de coups ou de rayure dans ces cas là. Pourquoi ? Parce que la peinture est adaptée à l'usage.


Tu as bien regardé partout? Notamment sur le bouclier, moi y en a minimum 2 ou 3. Mais après ça dépend si tu roules beaucoup évidement.


----------



## Fabeme (31 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as bien regardé partout? Notamment sur le bouclier, moi y en a minimum 2 ou 3. Mais après ça dépend si tu roules beaucoup évidement.


Oui, j'ai bien regardé... 

Après je le redis, pour ma part je n'ai rien à dire sur la résistance des matériaux choisis par Apple pour l'instant. Par contre je comprend la frustration de ceux qui la vois s'abimer très rapidement.


----------

